# Prince proves he's the biggest a$$hole on the planet



## crazyprofessor (Mar 5, 2013)

Prince smashed someone else&#8217;s 1961 Epiphone on &#8216;Fallon&#8217; | Death and Taxes


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 5, 2013)

Man thats sucks!! I have been following the roots for years and anyone that knows them knows kirk loves that guitar! its been his #1 for years


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 5, 2013)

Meh.
Someone should toss him up in the air, and watch him drop to the ground.


----------



## Hyacinth (Mar 5, 2013)

Damn his vocals are annoying. The playing was kinda cool, but that solo didn't warrant the smashing of a guitar. Quit trying to be Hendrix bro.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 5, 2013)

Prince is arguably one of the best musicians is modern times, but dick move.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 5, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Prince is arguably one of the best musicians is modern times, but dick move.


Arguably, indeed.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 5, 2013)

Prince is NOTORIOUS for being a douche. shame really.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 5, 2013)

What a fucking cuntbag. I would have hurt him, and it would have been easy


----------



## mcd (Mar 5, 2013)

i love prince, but if that was my guitar....I'd give that pygmy fuck a wedgie


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

After hearing Kevin Smiths story about him at one of his Q&A's, no douchy behavior of his shocks me.

But man, TOTAL dick move.


----------



## thesnowdog (Mar 5, 2013)

.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 5, 2013)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Meh.
> Someone should toss him up in the air, and watch him drop to the ground.


 
True, but he probably would dig the purple bruises.


----------



## JEngelking (Mar 5, 2013)

What a shitty thing to do. 
Maybe I just like guitars and music too much, but no matter who's playing it or what guitar it is I always find myself cringing when people just up and smash them.  And I'm not a big enough fan of Prince to make his damaging of it justified in any sense.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.

That said, dick move supreme. But, he's got Prince money and I'm sure dude'll get plenty for his broken instrument.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.
> 
> That said, dick move supreme. But, he's got Prince money and I'm sure dude'll get plenty for his broken instrument.



Money cannot always compensate for a dick move, or even compensate for a damaged, loved possession, like an old guitar.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

I thought u meant he actually smashed it, he just dropped it. Looks like guy is getting compensated.


----------



## mcd (Mar 5, 2013)

Ill-Gotten James said:


> Money cannot always compensate for a dick move, or even compensate for a damaged, loved possession, like an old guitar.



If money can compensate for being a dick....please explain the US congress/senate to me


----------



## traditional (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.



And you've been through every single post on this entire forum, checking and comparing every guitarist and confirming, with evidence, that Prince is a 'better musician'?

Opinions, man...


----------



## mcd (Mar 5, 2013)

traditional said:


> And you've been through every single post on this entire forum, checking and comparing every guitarist and confirming, with evidence, that Prince is a 'better musician'?
> 
> Opinions, man...


 
someone is a lil butthurt

Edit: Gotta love the Neg rep.
Edit 2: At least sign it guys!


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 5, 2013)

mcd said:


> someone is a lil butthurt


Looks more like astonishment.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 5, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> I thought u meant he actually smashed it, he just dropped it. Looks like guy is getting compensated.



dropped it on purpose, which broke the guitar.


----------



## DLG (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sure Prince is really distraught over all of this.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Whata fuck nut, I could never do that to someones guitar even if it was a shitty lil squier, it's someones pride and joy at the end of the day...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Mar 5, 2013)

and from now on, no one lends prince a guitar they dont mind getting broken... what an asshat.


----------



## Edika (Mar 5, 2013)

If it were me I'd take my compensation by smashing the rest of the guitar on his face.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

traditional said:


> And you've been through every single post on this entire forum, checking and comparing every guitarist and confirming, with evidence, that Prince is a 'better musician'?
> 
> Opinions, man...



PURPLE RAIN


----------



## cronux (Mar 5, 2013)

i'd throw him into the air and see how he lands, smashing other peoples guitars is not nice


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

drmosh said:


> dropped it on purpose, which broke the guitar.



....but he didnt smash it.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 5, 2013)

Pretty sure he doesn't care, I'd guess it's all passing above his head.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> PURPLE RAIN


----------



## Veritech Zero (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't get it... Where was the blistering solo? I heard a lot of annoying 'singing', I saw a lot of 'oh' faces, some moving around, and then throwing a priceless instrument at a very expensive camera and irreplaceable cameraman...


----------



## Estilo (Mar 5, 2013)

If I was Douglas I would stalk him and burn him alive, really. 

Come on man, asking for an autograph after that? Have some balls, have some pride Douglas!


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 5, 2013)

I was going to come and make a stupid comment about Hitler or Ted Bundy being worse but then...I read the story.

What an asshole. Icing on the shit cake was denying the autograph...
Would love to see some sort of karmic justice.

edit: lol just watched video. Is that song a joke?


----------



## DLG (Mar 5, 2013)

if prince wants to have sex with your wife you let him, much less smash your guitar.


----------



## Insightibanez (Mar 5, 2013)

What an ass clown !!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 5, 2013)

thinking prince needs to be added to the number 1 spot in the "Top 10 Douchiest Guitarists of All Time" thread...


----------



## Malkav (Mar 5, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> thinking prince needs to be added to the number 1 spot in the "Top 10 Douchiest Guitarists of All Time" thread...


 
Maybe Prince saw that list and was so offended by the addition of Steve Vai that he had to go out and do whatever he could to knock Vai's name off there, we don't realise it but he's actually taking one for the team 

Jokes aside what an ass hat...


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 5, 2013)

Gotta love his music... gotta pass on the man. 
Bad move, Prince!


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like he should get together with Axl Rose.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 5, 2013)

Prince is a solid, famous musician. I agree with him using that status to help Prince. I do not agree with him using that status to impose his will and/or douchebaggery on others. 

My philosophy is: Do whatever you want as long as you aren't fucking someone else over. Applies to all people, Prince or otherwise.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 5, 2013)

That right there could get a little man hurt....just sayin.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 5, 2013)

Some of you in this thread need to tone it down a notch with each other.

That said, Price has a history of being a douche.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 5, 2013)

Game... Blouses.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 5, 2013)

Sad he behaved like an tit..... but biggest on the planet is a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## DeathMentaL (Mar 5, 2013)

i hope he pays him back.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 5, 2013)

I would be so mad if I were the guy from The Roots. I dont care who you are, if I loan you something and you bring it back to me broken, I will be extremely mad.

Especially if its one of my guitars!! I would freak out if someone broke my cheap rg7321. But if someone broke a 1961 Gibson???!!! ON purpose????!!! Just to make their aging rock star ass look cool??!!!

Thats the problem with some of these "stars". Just because youre talented doesnt give you free reign to be an asshole.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

...*raises hand*
I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.

I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Thats the problem with some of these "stars". Just because youre talented doesnt give you free reign to be an asshole.



Of course it does!! Have you seen Chappelle's Show with Rick James? Classic. 

"Of course I dug my feet into Eddie Murphy's couch. Cuz he could afford a new one!"

At the end of the day, Prince wouldn't be a topic of discussion on here this instant if he hadn't have thrown that shit. It's a stunt, and we're all drones.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> ...*raises hand*
> I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
> 
> I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.



Whoa dude, that's hardcore.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 5, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Whoa dude, that's hardcore.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> ...*raises hand*
> I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
> 
> I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.



Sorry, no press is bad press? Tell that to the Lostprophets.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Whoa dude, that's hardcore.



Well thanks, I think. That's just me. I don't give a fk if the thing's "worth" some 20 million dollars, I'd still set fire to it! I'd give more of a shit about a custom Strandberg than some old dusty cello that's had hundreds of years of sponging up influenza and sweat and rain and piss and whatever else...

But back to Prince. I think he knows what he's doing. Yes, it's shitty, but that was the risk he took.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Sorry, no press is bad press? Tell that to the Lostprophets.



Standing next to Prince... who are Lostprophets? Not in the same league. I'm talking Britney-shaving-her-head press. Once you reach that level, you can't really fuck up. Ask Mike. He supposedly molested little boys, but that didn't make him any less than the King of Pop. Even if the allegations were truthful, that doesn't affect his music to me. don't get me wrong, the abuse of children is one of the few things I believe to never be acceptable under any circumstance. A cracked guitar on the other hand...well...

Go apeshit, brah.


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> Well thanks, I think. That's just me. I don't give a fk if the thing's "worth" some 20 million dollars, I'd still set fire to it! I'd give more of a shit about a custom Strandberg than some old dusty cello that's had hundreds of years of sponging up influenza and sweat and rain and piss and whatever else...
> 
> But back to Prince. I think he knows what he's doing. Yes, it's shitty, but that was the risk he took.



You, sir, have lost the plot. 

"Old dusty cello that's had hundreds of years of sponging up influenza and sweat and rain and piss and whatever else."  

"But back to Prince. I think he knows what he's doing. Yes, it's shitty, but that was the risk he took." Prince was not weighing publicity versus risk. He lost his head and broke someone's guitar in the spur of the moment. It was a shite thing to do to another musician no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm a little tangential at times, yes. 

Agreed my friend ^^^

Prince is crazy.

I get him. Or at the very least, his come-from.

::EDIT::

I think he's much more lucid than we could know just looking at him though.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Not meaning to troll jsyk, just meandering through the forums playing devil's advocate where I may.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> Not meaning to troll jsyk, just meandering through the forums playing devil's advocate where I may.



So you have no problem listening to paedo music, or was that troll?


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'd prefer it if all the music I listen to was made by pedophiliacs, yes.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Now, that's trolling. Thanks for asking. If you give enough of a damn about my opinions on such shit, just read my blog.


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Mar 5, 2013)

Now we have a true contendant to fight for the heavyweight world championship of Duchebags against Douchebag Maestro Alex Gregory.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 5, 2013)

I couldn't care less about your philosophy on life and I'm certainly not going to be more traffic to your blog - nice try though, I just found it interesting that you seemed to think that being a paedo should not affect how we view a band or artist. You'll notice that most radio stations don't play Gary Glitter these days.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 5, 2013)

I never liked Prince or his music


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 5, 2013)

Mike Love is still a bigger douche but this is insane. 

Prince should be paying Gibson to remake the guitar to spec. Fuck.


----------



## Splinterhead (Mar 5, 2013)

the epitome of arrogance. Guess what? We're all carbon based life forms. We all have feelings and rights as human beings. I like to think that as musicians there is some mutual respect that's between all of us. (I know that seems a little idealistic, but humor me)

It doesn't really matter to me who or what you perceive yourself to be. If someone broke my favorite prized instrument with malice I'd be looking for major compensation. MAJOR compensation.

He asked for his autograph?


----------



## GunpointMetal (Mar 5, 2013)

dude is obvious a little bit of an arrogant douche.....and, I don't know where people come from that he's such a great guitar player....maybe like 25 years go he had the chops to contend, but did anyone see him at the super bowl a few years back...his solo was like 50% dead plink sounds and bad pentatonic scale licks.....good composer, thats about it.


----------



## Kroaton (Mar 5, 2013)

Reminds me of the Kevin Smith "documentary" story.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Mar 5, 2013)

If there was any risk of me respecting Prince (there wasn't), that threat has now passed. What a prick. If he wants to smash his own guitar (or vocal cords please) after that lackluster performance, he can go right ahead. If I were to ever put even a ding in a fellow musician's guitar's headstock, I would be paying any and all related charges.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> ...*raises hand*
> I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
> 
> I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.



I really doubt he was thinking about publicity when he smashed some other guy's guitar. He wasn't thinking at all, just being himself i.e. a thoughtless nob


----------



## KITSCH (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm a little surprised that there is this much heated defense of an overly effeminate pop musician on this forum... I would've thought the outrage would have been all in defense of the guitar. Guitar smashing of any kind is douchey. Some kid somewhere would love to start rocking on the 'Hondo II' you might be thinking of "townshending"


----------



## Orbis_Mortis (Mar 5, 2013)

He should have to pay for the guitar in full and the repairs. That was an asshole move.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 5, 2013)

they would find....some bloody gloves....at our house....


----------



## asher (Mar 5, 2013)

KITSCH said:


> I'm a little surprised that there is this much heated defense of an overly effeminate pop musician on this forum... I would've thought the outrage would have been all in defense of the guitar. Guitar smashing of any kind is douchey. Some kid somewhere would love to start rocking on the 'Hondo II' you might be thinking of "townshending"



What does him being overly effeminate have to do with it?


----------



## drmosh (Mar 5, 2013)

KITSCH said:


> I'm a little surprised that there is this much heated defense of an overly effeminate pop musician on this forum... I would've thought the outrage would have been all in defense of the guitar. Guitar smashing of any kind is douchey. Some kid somewhere would love to start rocking on the 'Hondo II' you might be thinking of "townshending"



what's the problem with being "overly effeminate" then? That is not part of the discussion in any case.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 5, 2013)

Only things I'll say is, fuck yeah he's arrogant, he's fucking Prince. and  at people faking on Prince's skill in this thread, the guy's a legend and a damn good writer, whether you like him and his music or not. Definately a dick move though, I would imagine he has another album coming out and could use the bump in publicity. Great as he is, his style's a little outdated.


----------



## tm20 (Mar 5, 2013)

i didn't expect this from Prince. this is more like a Kanye move (even though he doesn't play guitar)


----------



## Dan (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> I'd prefer it if all the music I listen to was made by pedophiliacs, yes.



This really made me chuckle 

I get where you are coming from though. As much as im not a fan of Michael Jackson's apparent antics (even though he was aquitted) or anyone else for that matter (Lostprophets et all) I still listen to the music, i still think its decent music. Just because you may/may not fiddle kiddies it doesn't make you a bad musician, just a horrible person. 

I think people in this thread are getting far FAR too butthurt over this. Publicity will have been in his mind when he did that. Dude needs to make an impact so people will talk about him. I would never have watched that awful clip of him playing if i had not seen the news headline, and most probably neither would you reading this message. So it's doing its job. 

The guy is a dick. You can't replicate the history that guitar has had and he was out of order. That being said Prince has more money than sense, he could purchase that exact model guitar from the same year and probably the same week if he wanted to. It doesn't matter to him.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

No guitar is priceless.

Not one.


----------



## themike (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> No guitar is priceless.
> 
> Not one.


 
No one is able to put a price on an instrument besides it's owner.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh please. 

That's something people sure like to say when there are no chips on the table.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 5, 2013)

more neg rep for abansonist


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

Couldn't help myself - pic's too perfect. The rest isn't trolling.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

drmosh said:


> I really doubt he was thinking about publicity when he smashed some other guy's guitar. He wasn't thinking at all, just being himself i.e. a thoughtless nob


 
Whenever that man steps foot in public he is thinking about everything. When you're a symbol, be it of sex or music or stardom, your image is everything. 

That's his job


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dan said:


> This really made me chuckle
> 
> I get where you are coming from though. As much as im not a fan of Michael Jackson's apparent antics (even though he was aquitted) or anyone else for that matter (Lostprophets et all) I still listen to the music, i still think its decent music. Just because you may/may not fiddle kiddies it doesn't make you a bad musician, just a horrible person.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness, someone with some fuckin' sense. Yes. I'm quoting this whole thing. It deserves to be read.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 5, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Reminds me of the Kevin Smith "documentary" story.
> 
> Edit: Found it.




Yep, this was the video was referencing earlier. That's why non of his shenanigans surprise me.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> Thank goodness, someone with some fuckin' sense. Yes. I'm quoting this whole thing. It deserves to be read.



The only thing that offends me about it is it was SOMEONE ELSE'S guitar from 1961 so it probably meant something to them. Prince can smash all his own guitars as much as he wants no matter where he got them from, but man, that's low. I hope he buys that dude another of the same model and vintage :O

Prince always gets a pass in my book cause he did the synth on "Stand Back"


----------



## Nag (Mar 5, 2013)

son of a bitchiness level : way over 9000. guy needs his balls crushed, or rip his damn vocal cords out for the sake of "I don't want to hear his ass voice ever again"

I never really liked the guy nor his music, but come on, respect... fuck him


----------



## Black Mamba (Mar 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> No guitar is priceless.
> 
> Not one.


 
So that gives someone the right to damage someone else's property?


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 5, 2013)

Dan said:


> Dude needs to make an impact so people will talk about him. I would never have watched that awful clip of him playing if i had not seen the news headline, and most probably neither would you reading this message. So it's doing its job.
> 
> The guy is a dick. You can't replicate the history that guitar has had and he was out of order. That being said Prince has more money than sense, he could purchase that exact model guitar from the same year and probably the same week if he wanted to. It doesn't matter to him.



Ok so we have two scenarios here

1. He asked to use the guys vintage guitar with the specific intent to destroy it on stage for the publicity, because he could afford it. With a blatant disregard for the owner. 

2. He had no intention to damage it for publicity, and was simply caught up in the moment.

Either way, both outcomes show a blatant disregard for the owner, and the property. 

And he can afford to replace it; so what? That shows an even bigger disregard for the owner and even less respect for other peoples property. No need to respect anyone if I can afford it, right? What item in your room could I intentional destroy right now, if I was to wire you some money? 

No ones even talking about his catalogue of work, or even him as an artist. He's a guy, like everyone else, strip everything back and he's just a dude who has no respect for someone elses gear, and destroyed it. Why should we even care what accomplishments he had had in the past, and why on earth would that make his actions ok? If this was a kid at a talent quest destroying someone elses guitar, it would still be the same situation. 

Absolutely no idea why people stick up for Rockstar antics like this. The whole 'heeeey it's Rock and Roll' attitude is so out dated and antiquated.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

On the other hand, you know what sucks?

A super-safe, clean-cut, nice-guys show where no one gets hurt.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 5, 2013)

Shame on him, not a classy move to damage another musician's gear.


----------



## MontaraMike (Mar 5, 2013)

anomynous said:


> Prince is arguably one of the best musicians is modern times,




serioulsy?


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 5, 2013)

hahah yeah, very arguably. he hasn't been relevant for a very, very long time.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 5, 2013)

MontaraMike said:


> serioulsy?



Yes, seriously.






Dude's a master musician at nearly everything.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 5, 2013)

Define relevant, Chief.

Because if we're discussing mass influence you can forget metal entirely.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 5, 2013)

Just because Prince's music doesn't have phat polyrhythms, sw33t octaved ambient guitars, and no growling doesn't mean he isn't an amazing musician. Just throwing that out there.

Doesn't stop the fact that he is, and has been, a douche of interstellar proportions for years.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 5, 2013)

He'll never be metal but, he has always been rock n' roll. With his age and with what he has accomplished, Prince has a certain right to be and do what he wants. 

I was a bigger fan of his earlier stuff then the last 10 years, or so. But a ton of respect for his longevity and his ability not to get caught up into who, his fanbase makes him out to be. 

Guys like Prince, Steven Tyler & to some extent, Ozzy. Are almost untouchable. Like 'em, love 'em or hate them. The whole rock n' roll world would be hell of a lot different without them. And yes, that includes metal. 

'80's fanboy rant over.


----------



## Trespass (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> ...*raises hand*
> I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
> 
> I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.



I disagree strongly on all three points.

1) _Prince knows that no press is bad press._
This story wasn't and won't be picked up by anybody but fringe blogs on guitar sites. That doesn't exactly move a lot of product.
On top of that, if this was premeditated or not premeditated, I'm sure he knows that.

2)_I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax._

Well, clearly you have the emotional IQ of a 12 year old. Regardless of your perception of an object, it might be worth something to other people. Here, give em some heirlooms to smash. Some people just don't know how to let things die.
(The irony here is that your heirlooms are worth nothing on the market compared to a Strad cello)

3) _I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no._
I don't think Prince is that amazing, but I highly, highly, highly doubt you could play a guitar solo with that level of attitude he did there. His phrasing was great, and his time was impeccable.

Metal artists don't come close to the level of attitude, phrasing, or time Prince displayed here. Sure, they can 'widdly widdly' faster, but how many people enjoy listening to that?


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> ...*raises hand*
> I'd do that shit. It's all publicity, whether or not the guitar's owner was in on it. Prince knows that no press is bad press. He's putting himself back on the scene. Though, I'm pretty crazy. I'd pull a Hendrix on a Stradivarius cello just to piss off those classical snobs who don't know when to let something die, but that's a whole other ball of wax.
> 
> I think I get the why. But did that solo warrant a guitar smashing? Fuhck no.



Sorry it took so long to respond...

Look. Prince doesnt have shit to prove to anyone. He doesnt need press, the press comes to him. He is widely known as being a genius. For fucks sake, the guy plays like 12 different instruments proficiently. He IS a genius. I love his songs...everyone does. Youtube his live guitar solos. The guy can shred. he is amazing.

If he were a new-comer, trying to get his name on the lips and hearts of every teenager and 20-something on the planet, then YES: Bad publicity is good publicity-see: Marilyn Manson. Lady gaga. Katy Perry. John Mayer

However, since he is an OLD. Like, too old to be breaking guitars... maybe he should focus on being a better songwriter/musician, instead of breaking other people's shit.

You dont see Eric Clapton breaking John Mayer's guitar, just because he can..do you? Its bad taste. 

Dont let your own personal disregard take the place of universal morale. You dont break shit that people loan you, no matter who you are.

And IF you DO break my shit, at least have the decency to sign the thing. Prince refused to sign the guitar he BROKE.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 5, 2013)

Gram negative said:


> Dont let your own personal disregard take the place of universal morale. You dont break shit that people loan you, no matter who you are.


This. Nailed it!


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 5, 2013)

TIBrent said:


> This. Nailed it!



It breaks my heart to see perfectly good guitars destroyed.

Call me lame, everyone....but I love all guitars...even the ugly ones.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Mar 5, 2013)

> Dont let your own personal disregard take the place of universal morale. You dont break shit that people loan you, no matter who you are.


More like " dont loan people shit you expect back, no matter who they are"...That is the law of judge judy and there is no law above hers because she is the universe.


----------



## Gram negative (Mar 5, 2013)

Eden57 said:


> It's a shitty thing... If the owner wasn't in on it. The signing thing is just the little bit of fabricated bullshit at the end of the article. That's my guess. I'd put money on it. It's meant to piss you off.



Wait a second...are we about to argue about who blew up the twin towers, or how we never went to the Moon?

Because of we are going on conspiracy....

Just saying, even if it were fabricated to gain press attention, why make it so negative? Are we suggesting that Prince need to stoop that low to garner attention?

And if so, its working...because you and I have strong enough opinions on the matter to post it to a forum- a forum that usually finds us discussing which pickups/strings sound best in an Ibanez 7 string guitar.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 5, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> More like " dont loan people shit you expect back, no matter who they are"...That is the law of judge judy and there is no law above hers because she is the universe.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 5, 2013)

Some artists dont sign autographs because they dont want to see those items auctioned off or for sale with their name on it.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 5, 2013)

He was in the moment. It probably wasn't planned but, the crowd the stage, Shit got real. The guys close to 60. That moment of clarity got fukked. 

I'm sure a lot of guitarists/live performers know that feeling. That energy just takes you to that burning a guitar on stage sort of place.


----------



## Dooky (Mar 5, 2013)

Always knew Prince was a massive douche.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 6, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> He was in the moment. It probably wasn't planned but, the crowd the stage, Shit got real. The guys close to 60. That moment of clarity got fukked.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of guitarists/live performers know that feeling. That energy just takes you to that burning a guitar on stage sort of place.



I do NOT give a shit how old I am or how much "energy" I have, I will never take my own guitar, much less one that belonged to another person, and show blatant disregard for the well-being of said instrument.


----------



## abandonist (Mar 6, 2013)

Sometimes art is about destruction.

You guys are way too respectful.


----------



## nsimonsen (Mar 6, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Sometimes art is about destruction.
> 
> You guys are way too respectful.


 
I'm sure that you'd keep this opinion if you'd lent a guitar to someone only to watch them destroy it.......


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 6, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.
> 
> That said, dick move supreme. But, he's got Prince money and I'm sure dude'll get plenty for his broken instrument.



Gunthrie Govan and "IA" Eklundh would like a few words


----------



## abandonist (Mar 6, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> I'm sure that you'd keep this opinion if you'd lent a guitar to someone only to watch them destroy it.......



Whose guitar it is doesn't change the fact that art can be about destruction.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 6, 2013)

Trespass said:


> Metal artists don't come close to the level of attitude, phrasing, or time Prince displayed here. Sure, they can 'widdly widdly' faster, but how many people enjoy listening to that?



Warning! Opinion masquerading as fact!


----------



## sleightest (Mar 6, 2013)

So what did we all learn today...?
Even if its Prince, never loan your axe to someone at a gig


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 6, 2013)

This is another facepalm moment. 



Hand painted Gibson Les Paul given as a trophy at a Nascar race.


----------



## DLG (Mar 6, 2013)

asher said:


> What does him being overly effeminate have to do with it?



anyone making fun of how "effeminate" prince is should look at this short list of women dude has skeeted on. 

Kim Upsher 
Susan Moonsie 
Vanity 
Jill Jones 
Apollonia 
Kim Basinger 
Susannah Melvoin 
Sheila E 
Ingrid Chavez 
Carmen Electra 
Mayte Garcia 
Melanie B 
Madonna 
Manuela Testolini 
Nona Gaye 
Robin Power 
Cat Glover 
Kristin Scott Thomas 
Ophelie Winter 
Devin Devasquez 
Troy Beyer 
Elisa fiorillo 
Martika 
Mica Paris 
Sheena Easton 
Sue Ann carwell 
Patti Labelle 
Anna Garcia


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 6, 2013)

With that skeet list he can look as girly as he wants


----------



## DLG (Mar 6, 2013)

prince has made me consider wearing high heels in public


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 6, 2013)

I personally haven't heard anything by Prince that's worth listening to, and I also haven't seen anything worth watching either. Call it a difference in taste but as of now, well, nothing has changed other than having another reaffirmation that i'm yet to miss anything. 

Also. Just gonna put this out there.

Rick James > Prince.

Anyone pickin' up what I'm puttin down here?


----------



## DLG (Mar 6, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Rick James > Prince.
> 
> Anyone pickin' up what I'm puttin down here?



It's better to beat women and burn them with your crack pipe than to simply make love to them?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 6, 2013)

thatguy87 said:


> I do NOT give a shit how old I am or how much "energy" I have, I will never take my own guitar, much less one that belonged to another person, and show blatant disregard for the well-being of said instrument.



Your not Mr. Nelson(Prince Roger Nelson) or Mr. Hendrix. These men have made more guitars than wood.

Just sayin'.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Your not Mr. Nelson(Prince Roger Nelson) or Mr. Hendrix. These men have made more guitars than wood.
> 
> Just sayin'.



But does that give Prince an excuse to destroy a person's prized guitar without permission? Absolutely not.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 6, 2013)

DLG said:


> It's better to beat women and burn them with your crack pipe than to simply make love to them?



Only on Tuesdays.


----------



## DLG (Mar 6, 2013)

the biggest problem here is people trying to rationalize the behavior of Prince.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow. Someone should put Nair in his hair product bottle. That wannabe Hendrix fro just isn't cutting it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 6, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Whose guitar it is doesn't change the fact that art can be about destruction.



art being about destruction stops being okay when you are destroying someone else's stuff. At that point you're just a cunt.


----------



## dschonn (Mar 6, 2013)

if you want to destroy something to "take your show to another level" because maybe your music isn´t sufficient to get you the attention or satisfaction you need or want then it definitely should be something you own. it´s the only exception to make such a stupid behavior ok, at least in my opinion.

also fuck destroying guitars in general. just fuck it.


----------



## crazyprofessor (Mar 6, 2013)

dschonn said:


> also fuck destroying guitars in general. just fuck it.



This


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 6, 2013)

It's the fact that an arrogant uppity fuck "borrowed" an instrument from someone, for free, refusing even a simple autograph, and then smashed it without any consideration.

It's not about the price, or the instrument itself, but the act.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 6, 2013)

You're not even a good satirist, or a troll.

The point is, Epiphone or not, it was not his guitar. If he wanted to smash a guitar, he should have used his own. If your friend asked to drive your car, would you not be mad if he deliberately crashed it to show off? Of course you would.

I get you are trying the whole "devil's advocate" thing, but really, it's lame. Being Prince, or anyone for that matter, doesn't give you the right to trash other people's property.


----------



## Opion (Mar 6, 2013)

This...is a guitarist's worst nightmare...

Well, I don't like Prince now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2013)

Define "Skeet"? I'm so behind on my colonial slang and the rest of the thread doesn't warrant my attention


----------



## Overtone (Mar 6, 2013)

The good thing is that Kirk doesn't need to do anything to this guitar... it's already fucked enough as it is:


----------



## JoeyBTL (Mar 6, 2013)

ShadyDavey said:


> Define "Skeet"? I'm so behind on my colonial slang and the rest of the thread doesn't warrant my attention



He's blown his L on their Ts.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 6, 2013)

JoeyBTL said:


> He's blown his L on their Ts.


 
Oh, STW. 

Thank you


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 6, 2013)

Overtone said:


> The good thing is that Kirk doesn't need to do anything to this guitar... it's already fucked enough as it is:


 
LOL I think Prince threw the other guitar because it wasn't worthy of his usual m.o.!


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 6, 2013)

Hopefully, at very least, Prince served the guy some pancakes after he smashed the dudes guitar

I'm just saying...
-Brent


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a little down the page... second of my posts.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...tones-appreciation-thread-12.html#post3447421


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 6, 2013)

*in before the thread lock*

I hope next time someone hands him a Ed Roman guitar...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## eaeolian (Mar 6, 2013)

Eden57 is flirting with being perma'd, død is joining him, and ESP Griffyn should know better. Regardless, civility should be restored. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 6, 2013)

I think we were both working that at the same time


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 6, 2013)

DLG said:


> It's better to beat women and burn them with your crack pipe than to simply make love to them?


 
AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA burned that fu.....just saw the mod post. Edited accordingly


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 6, 2013)

What an asshole.


----------



## lava (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm very good friends with someone who works on the Fallon show, so I got the story straight from the horse's mouth:


It wasn't pre-planned, at least from Kirk's perspective
Prince did promise to pay for it, but they'll "believe it when they see it"
Prince did refuse to autograph the guitar, saying he "stopped doing that in the 70s"

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

I love the guy's music, think is an absurdly talented individual (being fluent in 22 instruments is godly), and think he's awesome to watch live. That said, he has always been a classless douchebag. 

He's the musical equivalent of Michael Jordan. The guy's work on the court was unstoppable, unmatchable. But he's an absolute POS off it. The bit with Prince not wanting to sign the guitar reminded me of an anecdote one of the delivery drivers told me at my job: The driver's cousin is the rapper Chamillionaire (Hakeem Seriki). He had made some bids in the past for MJ memorabilia. And they were having a Jordan convention in Houston at one point. Jordan himself was present at the event. At one point Seriki spotted Jordan and walked up to him. Said something to the effect of "Mr. Jordan, you are an absolute inspiration to me and my kids, yada yada...I'd love to shake your hand." Jordan gives him a stink eye and says "You see that 20 thousand dollar jersey over there? Buy that, then you can shake my fucking hand." That last thing is apparently verbatim.

I hate it when these people stop realizing who made them demigods in the first place.


----------



## LLink2411 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, I know I'm supposed to hate the guy because he destroyed someone's instrument, but Prince really sounds like I guy I want to meet.

Meeting Prince would be the absolute closest I will ever get to a real-life space alien.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

LLink2411 said:


> Ok, I know I'm supposed to hate the guy because he destroyed someone's instrument, but Prince really sounds like I guy I want to meet.
> 
> Meeting Prince would be the absolute closest I will ever get to a real-life space alien.



He'd probably seethe at you for standing in his 20 foot personal space bubble.


----------



## LLink2411 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rational Gaze said:


> He'd probably seethe at you for standing in his 20 foot personal space bubble.


That's when the real fun starts I would assume.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 6, 2013)

Rational Gaze said:


> I love the guy's music, think is an absurdly talented individual (being fluent in 22 instruments is godly), and think he's awesome to watch live. That said, he has always been a classless douchebag.
> 
> He's the musical equivalent of Michael Jordan. The guy's work on the court was unstoppable, unmatchable. But he's an absolute POS off it. The bit with Prince not wanting to sign the guitar reminded me of an anecdote one of the delivery drivers told me at my job: The driver's cousin is the rapper Chamillionaire (Hakeem Seriki). He had made some bids in the past for MJ memorabilia. And they were having a Jordan convention in Houston at one point. Jordan himself was present at the event. At one point Seriki spotted Jordan and walked up to him. Said something to the effect of "Mr. Jordan, you are an absolute inspiration to me and my kids, yada yada...I'd love to shake your hand." Jordan gives him a stink eye and says "You see that 20 thousand dollar jersey over there? Buy that, then you can shake my fucking hand." That last thing is apparently verbatim.
> 
> I hate it when these people stop realizing who made them demigods in the first place.



Well, if that's true, then I now hate Michael Jordan.


----------



## Nag (Mar 6, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> He'll never be metal but, he has always been rock n' roll. With his age and with what he has accomplished, Prince has a certain right to be and do what he wants.
> 
> I was a bigger fan of his earlier stuff then the last 10 years, or so. But a ton of respect for his longevity and his ability not to get caught up into who, his fanbase makes him out to be.
> 
> ...



Okay so if I'm super famous, I can take a piss on your rig and it's awesome and I can get away with it ?

Lemme practice some more, sell some records, and when I have a fanbase, prepare your rig for a golden shower, we'll see how untouchable you'll want me to be.

Seriously, your argument is so flawed it actually hurts.


----------



## nsimonsen (Mar 6, 2013)

Nagash said:


> Okay so if I'm super famous, I can take a piss on your rig and it's awesome and I can get away with it ?
> 
> Lemme practice some more, sell some records, and when I have a fanbase, prepare your rig for a golden shower, we'll see how untouchable you'll want me to be.
> 
> Seriously, your argument is so flawed it actually hurts.


 
This is basically my argument incarnate.
Someone tries to warrant Prince's behaviour.......well they should lend me their guitar so I can snap it into pieces for an audience.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Well, if that's true, then I now hate Michael Jordan.



Fame has gotten to the guy's head past the point of any reasonable means. He's a shitty owner, kind of a terrible guy (he deserved every bit of money lost that his wife took from him. He fucked her over bad), and really treats his fans like crap. On the other hand you have Magic Johnson, who will go out of his way to give his fans a hug, talk to them, and spend time interacting with people that appreciate him. 

He owns one of the Penthouses here in Maryland, right near where my mom works. It's in a newly constructed apartment high rise that was finished last year. Him and the people that work for him were so cheap. They tried to talk the land company down from the original price it was asking simply based on the fact that "you're going to have so many people living here now because Michael fucking Jordan owns a penthouse here that he's never in". Like really dude? Did you crawl out of a diamond lined vagina?!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 6, 2013)

Never liked Prince because I knew he was a prick, but this is the most out of order thing I've heard of him doing. The guy deserves a bit of bad luck to knock him back into reality, if he was ever there.


----------



## thatguy87 (Mar 6, 2013)

Rational Gaze said:


> diamond lined vagina



This. Is. Awesome.


...That is all.


----------



## tribalfusion (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm surprised Prince of all people has so many defenders here. It seems like a pretty simple story; he did something quite wrong and should make it right.

It's funny the way some of his fans talk about his "genius" as if sort of playing more than one instrument were an incredible feat (it isn't; he isn't especially accomplished on any of them and many people double and do it REALLY well like Ralph Towner, Jack DeJonnette or Michael Brecker). 

The pop world is full of myth spewing megalomaniacs who believe their own hype and have their minions, a few of whom seem to be spewing more nonsense here free of charge.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 7, 2013)

Nagash said:


> Okay so if I'm super famous, I can take a piss on your rig and it's awesome and I can get away with it ?
> 
> Lemme practice some more, sell some records, and when I have a fanbase, prepare your rig for a golden shower, we'll see how untouchable you'll want me to be.
> 
> Seriously, your argument is so flawed it actually hurts.



So I got neg-repped for that? Not sure if your upset that Prince didn't piss on your rig or if your mad I didn't.

I don't expect the French to know rock 'n roll. What's flawed is someone who can't get it up on stage. Sorry dude. Djcialis for the chug in you.
 
This is rock 'n rapin' roll(Andrew Dice Clay-Ford Fairlane) Shit gets broke. Keith Moon is closer to you than Prince. Why not go piss on his grave? 

Neg-rep incomin', Jerry Lewis.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 7, 2013)

no_dice said:


> Well, if that's true, then I now hate Michael Jordan.



I've heard others say similar things about him too. I don't remember who it was right now, but i believe it was a somewhat famous black comedian who told the story. He was at a Michael Jordan party, and when the guy himself showed up and was taking pictures with all the glamorous guests, the comedian walked up to him and told him he was a huge fan, and asked if he could take a picture with him too. He said something like "aw HELL no, I ain't taking a picture with some .....!"


----------



## ArtDecade (Mar 7, 2013)

There are *a lot* of nasty rumors out there about Jordan... and even if the truth is somewhere on the middle, that would still put him in _asshole_ territory.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 7, 2013)

WTF is it with you guys? Did NO ONE see the mod warning earlier?

Let me make it plain - next personal attack over an opinion on Prince gets the attacker six months to think about it. Got it?


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 17, 2013)

That's the reason I like Prince. He's all Rock 'n Roll. I can't remember the last time there was a 7-page retrospective on Prince. Good or Bad. He gets people, who would other not even think about him. Get to talk about something so tasteless. 

He's on that, "Love Me. Hate Me. You'll never forget me." Another $10 mil please. :bigsmile:


----------



## will_shred (Mar 17, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> This is another facepalm moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hand painted Gibson Les Paul given as a trophy at a Nascar race.




What the actual fuck! 

I'm not sure which pissed me off more, prince destroying a guitar he knew was priceless, or some dumbass smashing a guitar where he has absolutely no idea what he just did.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 17, 2013)

Prince has been well documented as one of the biggest jerk offs in music since the moment he became famous. There's some infamous story of him producing a band and the singer of the band bringing his gf into the studio to check things out, when Prince saw the girl he stopped the session and told the singer that he would quit producing the album unless he could sleep with the singers gf and the singer and his gf apparently went along with it. Sure... this has probably been bastardized from person to person and such but I wouldnt put it past him. There's loads of prince stories kicking around. 

This is question isnt a story, it happened and wow... I sure as shit hope someone gave this guy money for this guitar. Be it prince or the show itself or whatever.


----------



## MetalGravy (Mar 17, 2013)

Once I got over the shock, I would beat the ever-living shit out of him. He wouldn't be able to feed himself, much play guitar.


----------



## xethicx (Mar 17, 2013)

At the end of the day, i dont care who you are, if you break something that isnt yours, you pay the person for it, thats as simple as it gets. I dont care if it's a $75.00 pawnshop acoustic or a 1961 crestwood, you break it, you bought it because it isnt yours. 

In addition to this, Prince just cursed himself, he broke another man's guitar, that is karma I wouldnt want on me that's forsure.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2013)

xCaptainx said:


> This is another facepalm moment.
> 
> Hand painted Gibson Les Paul given as a trophy at a Nascar race.



What the fuck?











A Gibson that's actually built very well?


----------



## wankerness (Mar 17, 2013)

That's what happens when someone tries to bring any kind of art or culture to a NASCAR event.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 17, 2013)

"Prince proves he's the biggest a$$hole on the planet"

Yeah, he gives competition to Ugandan war lords and human traffickers alright.


----------



## ZachK (Mar 17, 2013)

tribalfusion said:


> I'm surprised Prince of all people has so many defenders here. It seems like a pretty simple story; he did something quite wrong and should make it right.
> 
> It's funny the way some of his fans talk about his "genius" as if sort of playing more than one instrument were an incredible feat (it isn't; he isn't especially accomplished on any of them and many people double and do it REALLY well like Ralph Towner, Jack DeJonnette or Michael Brecker).
> 
> The pop world is full of myth spewing megalomaniacs who believe their own hype and have their minions, a few of whom seem to be spewing more nonsense here free of charge.



He's written almost every song on his records, and for a lot of the early stuff, he played every instrument in the studio. 

He's a well accomplished guitarist. Go see him play live, in person, and you'll see why he's described as a genius.


----------



## no_dice (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, I just watched this for the first time. It actually made me feel sick to watch.


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 17, 2013)

Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right? 

https://twitter.com/CaptainKDouglas/status/309465294282293248


----------



## beersponge (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm the Artist Formally Known As The Artist Previously Known As the Artist Who Was Formally A Previous Artist Known As The Artist Who Was Previously Known As The Formal Artist as a previous artist but not so much as I've become the Formerly Previous Artist Who Previously Formally Became Previously Formal. I'm typing my sign, but you won't be able to see it with human eyes.


----------



## beersponge (Mar 17, 2013)

By the way, Prince is a great musician, just kind of wacky & fun to pick on...his guitar stuff kind of reminds me of Zappa..I Like.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 17, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaptainKDouglas/status/309465294282293248



I think it's that the majority of this thread happened before Prince paid for repairs etc. It was a bad move in the first place but looks like no harm done in the end so w/e.


----------



## beersponge (Mar 17, 2013)

I changed my mind..Prince Is A Fuckhead. He doesn't play anything..........PRO TOOLS!!!! I NAILED IT!!


----------



## beersponge (Mar 17, 2013)

As I mentioned in another thread about Chad Kroeger, I'm pretty shure LEMMY could beat up the Artist Formerly Known As Prince.


----------



## 3074326 (Mar 17, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaptainKDouglas/status/309465294282293248



I've never looked at a headstock fracture and thought "oh, it's just a headstock fracture." 

Are you arguing that what he did is ok because he paid for the repair and the guitar is playable again? That's total bullshit. He fractured the guitar's headstock on purpose. He is still an asshole. Him paying for it just means he knows he's an asshole.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 17, 2013)

you might be a redneck,








if you...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 17, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right?



I'm gonna go to your home and fracture every headstock you have, kay?


----------



## Dooky (Mar 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm gonna go to your home and fracture every headstock you have, kay?


As long as you pay for the repairs I'm sure he'll be cool with it. Seems perfectly reasonable to me


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 18, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Prince is a better musician than anyone ever mentioned on this entire forum.
> 
> That said, dick move supreme. But, he's got Prince money and I'm sure dude'll get plenty for his broken instrument.



Why would you think that? He doesn't have enough sense not to smash a rare guitar that belongs to someone else. If he was checking it out before the show he knew what it was and what it meant to the person who loaned it to him.

But your right, Prince is rich. He could afford a long hospital stay after the guy kicked his azz for doing that. But he can't because he is a dad.

Like to see Prince stage dive from the second level and go splat as nobody catches him.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 18, 2013)

xethicx said:


> There's some infamous story of him producing a band and the singer of the band bringing his gf into the studio to check things out, when Prince saw the girl he stopped the session and told the singer that he would quit producing the album unless he could sleep with the singers gf and the singer and his gf apparently went along with it.



Any man that didn't knock prince the fuck out as soon as it was clear what he was saying  Guaranteed she was not his girlfriend long after that [if a true story].


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 18, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaptainKDouglas/status/309465294282293248



Just a head stock fracture ??????? If it was on a $100 Squier bought for doing this kind of stunt then ok, just a head stock fracture and use it next show.

But it is a head stock fracture on a rare and personally cherished guitar belonging to a fellow professional musician who was showing great respect by lending it to fucktard in the first place. 

That guitar will never be the same and not in a good way. You know prince must have had some of his own guitars at the show. I think he has been doing this long enough that he would not get so pumped up he could not control himself. He needs to bring some prop guitars along if this is his new gimmick.


----------



## xCaptainx (Mar 18, 2013)

Triple-J said:


> Personally I think this story has been blown out of proportion cause it's just a headstock fracture yet every report has made out as if Prince went into a full on Pete Townsend style meltdown and reduced it to splinters, plus the fact that Prince has paid for all the repairs and Douglas has been playing the guitar live again has been totally ignored too but hey why let the truth get in the way of a great "Prince is an asshole!!" story right?
> 
> https://twitter.com/CaptainKDouglas/status/309465294282293248



the value of vintage/collectable guitars drops considerably once it is damaged has had repair work done. Most collectors wouldn't touch a guitar if it had a fractured headstock repair. 

Given this guitar was a) vintage and b) in great condition, it was a dick move.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2013)

HaloHat said:


> That guitar will never be the same and not in a good way. You know prince must have had some of his own guitars at the show. I think he has been doing this long enough that he would not get so pumped up he could not control himself. He needs to bring some prop guitars along if this is his new gimmick.



I saw somewhere that he's been doing that a lot recently with his own guitars, however they are always wireless and they always get caught by a guitar tech on the side of the stage. He did the same maneuver with this one and seems to have forgotten it wasn't wireless cause it starts the arc and then gets yanked down by the cord and BAM. SOOO it's possible he really wasn't trying to destroy anything and just did something stupid.


----------



## Eden57 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thought I'd swing by this thread after my little time-out...

Yep, looks the same.

@ the moderators: thanks for being fair to me. I've always loved and respected this site for its no-bullshit M.O., and I was in violation of its policy.

@ everyone else: half of you get it, half of you...  Prince did what he set out to do - make people talk about Prince.
Nice one, Prince.

I have a lot in common with Prince, so standing up for him is kind of like standing up for myself - why I said what I said a month or so ago.


----------



## 80H (Mar 21, 2013)

some men just want to watch the world burn. prince is not one of those men. prince is just a huge, huge huge huge douchebag


----------

